# Messy bottom! Advice please.



## Jane j (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi All, 
Leo is now 9 weeks old and is doing really well with his house training however, when he does a poo he sometimes has part of it still half in, half out his bum when he comes in! Its well formed and he doesn't appear constipated. I end up having to sort him out and wash his bottom! Is this because he's still little or should I be concerned?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

does he have a bit of a hairy bottom?? a little trim might help, it may be the hair hanging on as opposed to him hanging onto it...lol trying to not get too graphic...lol


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Is he eating grass? I've seen this happen when the strands of grass go straight through them and because they are long, they don't come out all in one go!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

First thing I did when I got Hattie home was a good snip around the rear end, sorry but one of my all time yucks is long haired dogs with dirty bottoms, sorted it straight away, she also has a baby 'wipe' when she has had her bowels open. Have done this with all my dogs they soon get used to it and you don't get any nasty suprises!


----------



## Jane j (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Sue, Helen and Amanda,

it doesn't seem to be related to a hairy bum. Its like he hasn't waited for the whole poo to come out when he goes. Sorry this is a really yucky conversation! Jane x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe he is just getting distracted one of my terriers sometimes would wander off mid poo, nothing a poo bag and a quick 'grab' won't fix sorry to anyone having tea!


----------



## Jane j (Sep 29, 2011)

OK thanks guys. I'll just see how it goes. It's obviously nothing to worry about. Hopefully it will resolve itself as he grows up. x


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

we had a few messy bottoms with eden,but a handy baby wipe,or a quick wash was what i did,she is much better now she is older. she also has a bath once a week,which she loves.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Jane .... it could be food related ... this can happen now and again but if it continues maybe a change of food... or Leo could just be a puppy in a hurry and not finishing his business ...   

I love a poo topic ha ha ha ... well its all part of cockapoo ownership xxx


----------



## Jane j (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Jojo,

he's on Burns mini bites at the moment. I want to keep him on dried food. Any suggestions as to what I should change to? 
Janex


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Jane j said:


> Thanks Jojo,
> 
> he's on Burns mini bites at the moment. I want to keep him on dried food. Any suggestions as to what I should change to?
> Janex


Some puppies can have a cereal intolerance - and nearly all dog food manufacturers use cereals as a bulking agent. 

You'll find that this site sings the praises of NI - but that is a pre-prepared frozen "wet" food - a "biscuit" / "dry" option is Orijen - though you may find this a little rich and can result in a runny bum ! If that is the case then we suggest replacing one meal a day with cooked chicken and natural live yoghurt until things settle - if you liked the sound of Orijen theres loads out there who will advise.

You may note that the cost of these products is greater than you normal dry foods - however you'll find that your puppy does not need to eat anywhere near the same amount per mealtime.

Stephen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jane j said:


> Thanks Jojo,
> 
> he's on Burns mini bites at the moment. I want to keep him on dried food. Any suggestions as to what I should change to?
> Janex


Hi Jane .. I have not fed my dogs Burns .. they have tried Royal Canin, Orijen and Barking Head .. I rate Barking Head range .. 

Read here for my latest Barking Head product review ... also Mandy's raw feeding article is here & a really good read .. 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/useful-information/food-diets/

Hope this helps a little xxx


----------



## Jane j (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Jojo,Julia and Steve,

I really like the sound of NI. If I changed Leo over would it be ok to do a straight swap or would I need to introduce it gradually? Thanks for all your advice. Jane x


----------

